# drywall sander?



## phourgenres (Sep 27, 2019)

I previously owned the porter cable. 

I need to buy another. i'm looking at the flex's since they have a 15% off sale. i noticed they have a edger model. Does that get any closer to the corners than the porter cable? I would love to have something that gives me less work on the corners.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

The top of the line model is nice but you are going to be locked into the sanding disks and sponges.


Porter cable sanding disks and pads are easy to find locally but the flex you are going to need to keep some stocked up ALL the time.


Anyway it's all up to you, if you think it is worth buying two different machines sanding disks and pads and stocking replacement parts for two diff machines it is up to you.


----------

